# Favourite Flatband?



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

What is your favourite type/cut of flatband and why? 
Favourite for targets?
Favourite for hunting?

I have tinkered with only a few types so far for plinking. I haven't hunted with a slingshot yet but may in the future. I like easy-to-pull plinkers and a traditional pull to 29-30". Here are a few that I had rigged up today for testing. I still want to try some 1/16" linatex (sp?), some .030" latex (non-Theraband), and .040" latex.

*1/16" gum rubber* ( 1/2" straight cut x 9 1/2") - Shoots 3/8" steel at 174 fps at my 29-30" draw. Long life, cheap to buy, not as easy to pull as thin latex but still reasonable. I think this is what was used on the old Wham-O frames (nostalgic). I like this cut for plinking. I had one set that lasted over 1300 shots.

*1/16" gum rubber* (3/8" straight cut x 9 1/4") - Shoots 5/16" steel at 176 fps. Pouch is too heavy on this example so I should be able to get a bit more out of it. Good for mild plinking.

*1/16" gum rubber* (3/4" x 1/2" x 9 1/4") - Noticeably harder to pull than 1/2" straight cut. I shot this cut for a while and then moved to 1/2". Don't have any velocity data handy.

*.050" latex* (1" x 3/4" x 8 3/4") - Very fast. Shoots 3/8" steel at 203 fps, 3/8" lead at 191 fps, and .44" lead at 171 fps. Should be good for hunting. Very stretchy material.

*Theraband-Gold* (1 1/16" x 3/4" x 9 1/4") - Shoots 3/8" steel at 168 fps and 5/16" steel at 180 fps. This example has a big pouch for 1/2" marbles but it still shoots acceptably with small steel ammo. I should try a smaller pouch for the 5/16" ammo.

*Theraband-Gold* (3/4" x 1/2" x 9") - Shoots 5/16" steel at 187 fps. This "BB Shooter" example has a very small/light pouch. It's a zippy little plinker with a small frame.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Currently my favorite cut is a single .030" gauge of Medical Grade Latex cut tapered-7/8" x 5/8" x 6-6 1/4"s post to pouch tie. This is rigged on my present favorite frame ( it's always changing!) a Starship drawing approximately 37"s total. The speed using this set of band coupled with this frame is really fast and the draw is quite easy. I only get around 200 shots though-still a hot shooting platform! Flatband


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I am a big fan of Thera Band rubber. I just shot 200 firecrackers from a band set that was exactly one year old, mounted on the same frame, no problems!

I think Hygenic mastered the curing of rubber so it stretches just as well as natural stuff, but lasts much longer.

Light is no problem. Age is no problem.

Jörg


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

In the test I have made I found that Hygenic's Pure .030 latex sheet shot faster than Thera-Band gold when they were cut to pull the same weight and same stretch factor. Naturally the Thera-Band gold will last longer when exposed to ozone and UV. But Saunders Black Mamba bands will even last longer that Thera-Band gold when exposed to Ozone and UV and I have tested them and found no loss of speed compared to there pure latex bands with the same configuration. In fact the sets that I tested actually had a little less pull weight. All of these bands are made by Hygenic. I have also seen advertising claims that Thera-Band stretches father, but these were comparing advertising claims against DOD specs. I will trust the DOD specs myself and everybody knows what my favorite is at this time. – Tex-Shooter


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wait. Northerner: You think 3/4 x 1/2 x 9 is _*plinking *_rubber? I think that is (1) very expensive to shoot habitually; and (2) quite sufficient for hunting small game.

. . . I guess my point is that this bandset is too expensive for plinking because you are lucky to get 200 shots with it.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*Hi Gary* -. From 6" to 37", that's quite a stretch you are getting! Unfortunately, the band life refects the rubber stress. That's why we must have so many banded frames...lol.

*Hi Tex-Shooter* - I'm not surprised that the pure .030" latex shoots faster than the Theraband. The Gold Thera colour likely adds an impurity factor. Why does Theraband have more resistance to ozone and UV? Isn't Theraband just a coloured latex?

*Hi Dayhiker* - The Therabands on the BB Shooter have a measurment of 9" from fork to pouch. I pull 30" and get good life from these mild 3/4" x 1/2" bands. The draw weight is very light. The life would likely be a lot shorter if I cut them to 6" or 7". As for price, I think I pay $3.39Cdn per foot for the Thera-Gold (5 1/2" wide). If all goes well, a two foot piece would give 7 band sets for around $7 (plus tax). That's only a dollar for a set of bands. Yep, the 1/2" gum rubber is much cheaper to shoot.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I use whatever kinds I can get my hands on. Can't be choosy, slingshot shooting is meant to be poorman's shooting sport.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I am pretty sure that they have UV bilt in for a longer shelf life!


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

I am with Jorg S Theraband is faster and better. I thought the black was good stuff.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I had some time to test some Theraband Gold and .050" Latex. These bands sure put out some decent speed for the light/medium draw weights.

The same frame was used for all testing. The same pouch was switched to each band set. Draw length was approx 30". Projectiles were 3/8" steel and 3/8" lead. An old original green Chrony was used for measuring velocity (indoors).

*Theraband Gold (3/8" steel and 3/8" lead)
*1 1/8" x 3/4" x 8" = 206 fps with steel and 195 fps with lead
1" X 5/8" X 8 1/2" = 190 fps with steel and 180 fps with lead
3/4" x 1/2" x 7 1/2" = 185 fps with steel and 170 fps with lead

*.050" Latex Bands (3/8" steel, 3/8" lead)
*5/8" x 1/2" x 8" = 198 fps with steel and 184 fps with lead

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Haseeb2 (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been using the Altus stretch exercise bands, not because I believe they are the best but simply because that's what my local sports supply store sells. There are three colors: yellow, orange and blue (light, medium and heavy). I've been experimenting with different bands and the orange and yellow bands are fast but the blue is too heavy for me to draw that far. I may try doubling the yellows just to see if I can get any more power out of that. I have no idea what they would be equivalent to in Therabands.


----------

